# Holster breakin



## ROBINPA

Anyone have any tricks or suggestions on breaking in a new leather holster. I just received my Galco Fletch high ride belt holster for my XD-40 and to say the least it is a very snug fit.Any tips or suggestions will be appreciated.( just a note the quality is top notch)


----------



## VAMarine

Wrap the gun in wax paper (waxy side out) and leave it in the holster for a couple of hours, draw the gun about a dozen time and see how it is. If it's still too tight, add another layer of wax paper.


----------



## Todd

The wax paper trick is what I did for my Galco and it worked like a charm.


----------



## ROBINPA

:smt1099 Thanks for the tip , just wrapped it in wax paper and put it in the holster , will let you know how it works out.


----------



## Baldy

Mine new one took about 3 days of leaving it in the holster with wax paper. Dang thing was really tight.


----------



## Old Padawan

The wax paper method is called blocking. This is not a recommended method. It takes about 3-5 minutes to break in a Galco holster.
We recommend a manual manipulation of the leather.

One of the side affects of wet molding is a consolidation of the leather fibers, which “shrinks” the holster. This is a good thing, as it allows for better retention of the firearm. If you're having difficulty getting the firearm in the holster, try the following, after ensuring your firearm is completely unloaded: 

1. Loosen (do not remove) any tension units on the holster. 
2. Hold the holster with your left hand.
3. Place two fingers of your right hand into the holster.
4. Put your fingers against the leather inside the holster near the mouth.
5. Push firmly to “stretch” the leather outward.
6. Move your fingers forward an inch, staying inside the holster and repeat step 4.
7. Repeat this stretching process until you have “stretched” the entire inside of the holster, front and back.
8. Try the unloaded firearm in the holster again. Repeat the process as necessary. 

NOTE – this procedure is done from the inside of the holster pushing out. 

If the holster has a retention strap, it may also need some break in. 

1. Place your unloaded firearm in the holster.
2. Hold the firearm grip in your right hand and the retention strap in your left.
3. Prepare the strap for stretching by grasping the snap and pulling the strap taut (remove the slack).
4. Twist the strap back and forth in a clockwise and counterclockwise rotation, while keeping it taut, 10-12 times.
5. Firmly push the firearm away from you while pulling on the strap and continue rotating the strap.
6. Release the tension for a moment and repeat two or three times.
7. Pull the strap over the back of the firearm without releasing tension.
8. While maintaining the strong tension, attempt to snap the retention strap closed.
9. Repeat steps five and six as needed. 

Try the fit with your unloaded firearm again. Repeat the process as needed. You may need to focus on the ejection port and trigger guard area of the holster, as these are the most deeply molded areas.


----------



## ROBINPA

Tried the wax paper , seems to help some . Padowin your tips are the same as those that came with the holster:smt033 , but are tough to follow with old arthritic fingers,but will keep working at it. thanks to everyone for the advice.


----------



## Old Padawan

I copied them from the website. Its ok to do so, not only do I work for Galco, but I wrote the directions for the web and the instruction guide.

call me at Galco if you are having troubles. I can walk you through the process.


----------



## Sonny Boy

*In addition*

In addition to the stretching I have used Mitch Rosens Leather Lighting, expensive, but it works: 
http://www.mitchrosen.com/product_line/product_line.html

Leather Lightning™ is applied to the inside of a holster to produce a very slick draw. Even the most tightly boned holsters, a hallmark of my gunleather, will now be able to be effortlessly broken in as you carry your handgun...without compromising a fast, smooth presentation. Leather Lightning is a surface treatment for leather and will therefore not be absorbed by the leather, nor harm the finish of your firearm. This will not alter the original fit. Mitch Rosen is the sole distributor of Leather Lightning. Leather Lightning is a trademark of Phoenix Armory, Inc.
*ORDER:* LL™
*PRICE: $12.00* plus $2.00 shipping and handling


----------



## ROBINPA

Thanks for the heads up on the leather lightning , but after following old padawans instructions and a little more use , i could not be more pleased with my holsters fit.


----------



## jay7

another good way is the same way you soften up a baseball glove, and its kinda funny, pantine pro V shampoo makes this hair sheen junk, if ya rub that into the inside of the holster, and let it sit over night, it expands the leather a little, did it with an old holster for a beretta, worked like a dream


----------



## Old Padawan

That may work, but it would certainly void any ability to return the holster. One of the first things we do here when a holster is returned is smell it. We need to see if the customer has added any conditioners to the leather. We are looking for neat’s-foot and mink oil. we would also void the return for a pleasant floral aroma.

Why use home recipes when all manufactures recommend a cost free process?


----------



## Todd

Old Padawan said:


> That may work, but it would certainly void any ability to return the holster.


Awwww man. You mean I can squirt Pert all over my Royal Guard and send it back to you? How about motor oil? Kinda smells like gun oil.


----------



## Old Padawan

New motor oil or recycled?


----------



## Todd

Old Padawan said:


> New motor oil or recycled?


New, of course!


----------

